# Advice on certifications to get in Canada/Ontario?



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Strong back, know when to zip it, and keep the phone in the car. These three things will get you a job and keep you working steady.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like you're already on the right track and well ahead of the 
group. You'll do fine.
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There are a couple threads on here that list online certificates that can be had without being a mechanic already.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Knock on contractors door or better yet, yellowpages. That's how i started out in Toronto, ON. NEVER ever say no to jobs, try your hardest and ask for help if you need some, Every Journeyman has a sense of how fast it takes to do certain task and they're looking at you when you least expect it, Don't waste time. Never stand around, nothing to do....Pick up some scraps. Certificate wouldn't help a lot because you'll mostly be doing a bit of labor jobs. Don't talk too much, Work your ass off, Be respectable.


----------



## Syntax (Mar 22, 2016)

NDC said:


> Strong back, know when to zip it, and keep the phone in the car. These three things will get you a job and keep you working steady.


Thanks. Wondering if I understand your meaning, though.

Strong back as in being ready to do some heavy lifting? (_not _with your back, I know). Or as in being able to take a bit of abuse/criticism?

Zip it as in don't talk too much?

And phone in the car as in don't be checking it on the job?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do not know about Canada but in the United States there are organizations that after you become certified they will change the certification requirements it can be impossible to maintain your certifications.
Of coarse they don't tell you that the rules ether have changed or are about to change until you have $1500.00 or more in becoming certified. 

The bottom line is that don't invest the first penny of YOUR MONEY towards certifications unless you are ABSOLUTELY SURE that you can maintain the certifications.

LC


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I spent a ton of money on courses before I got into the trade when changing careers into electrcial. The only one I've HAD to have, rolling up on the 3-year expiry of a bunch of them right away, is fall protection. 

First Aid is helpful too, but you only need 1 first-aider to every 5 guys or something here in AB. Hopefully he isn't the one to go down!

Best bet, is just get the bare minimum that gets your boots in the mud and play the rest by ear.


----------

